# Alligator Hunt Suggestions



## Ryanga9 (Jan 9, 2015)

Does anyone have an outfitter they would suggest for an Alligator hunt?

Me and some buddies would like to go on one this year.

I would like to get some good gator tail meat as well as have some gator boots made from the hyde.  I believe I would need to kill two gators for that, correct?

Any suggestions, tips would be appreciated.


----------



## mattech (Jan 9, 2015)

What zone you looking at? Zone 6-7-8 frydaddy. Zone 1-2-3 arrow2 zone 5-6 frog or micheal


----------



## holton27596 (Jan 9, 2015)

depends on the size of the gator. and whther or not you have enough points to get a tag. Captain Stan in woodbine does gator hunts at a reasonable fee.


----------



## donald-f (Jan 9, 2015)

Ryanga9 said:


> Does anyone have an outfitter they would suggest for an Alligator hunt?
> 
> Me and some buddies would like to go on one this year.
> 
> ...



Why would you need two gators for meat and gator tail? Boots are not made from the meat of gator tail, they are made from the hide.

By the way you will only get one tag if you get drawn. It takes anywhere from 3 to 5 years to be drawn for a tag.

If you want to hunt zones 1,2,or 3 contact REDNECK1 on this forum. He is one of the best guides and knows these areas.


----------



## Ryanga9 (Jan 13, 2015)

*Boots*

I was told that one gator was not enough hyde for two boots.  Not sure why?

I guess to get the same pattern on both boots?

I don't mind paying for a hunt in Florida or Louisiana.  Is there a higher success rate there, or is it about the same as here?


----------



## donald-f (Jan 13, 2015)

Ryanga9 said:


> I was told that one gator was not enough hyde for two boots.  Not sure why?
> 
> I guess to get the same pattern on both boots?
> 
> I don't mind paying for a hunt in Florida or Louisiana.  Is there a higher success rate there, or is it about the same as here?



You must be looking for baby gators or you have big feet. Do you think you will get the same pattern from 2 different gators? They vary in pattern and color. Get you a large gator and it will make a matching pair.

The gator in my avatar is 8 ft and I wear a size 12 and I think it would have been plenty to get a pair of boots if I had wanted that.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 13, 2015)

There are gator hunts in Florida its 1200 for the kill and tanned skin. Boots are extra


----------



## ben300win (Jan 13, 2015)

I hunted with Michael in zone 9 in 2011. Shot a 11-4" gator and my buddy shot a 9-6" one. We are set to draw again this year. Going with Michael again for sure.


----------



## ghost8026 (Jan 14, 2015)

What type outfitter you lookin for one like in fla that keeps tags or all yall apply in for tags and lookin for a guide here in ga?


----------



## Michael (Jan 14, 2015)

Ryan, I'm guessing you do not have any priority points built up to hunt gators in GA. So, to hunt this year, your only choice is Fla. It cost the most, but you can buy tags over the counter. 

If you are just starting out, SC is easier to draw than GA. But it cost to apply and then cost a little more than GA once you are drawn.

If you do already have a few points to hunt GA, there are several of us that have the equipment and knowledge to not only get you a gator, but get you there and home safely. Simply decide which part of the state you want to hunt, then once you have a tag "in hand" contact the guy who knows that area the best and see if he has any openings.


----------



## mike1225 (Jan 14, 2015)

I have a friend in south Florida I can put you in touch with.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Mar 17, 2015)

*Very good advice.*



Michael said:


> Ryan, I'm guessing you do not have any priority points built up to hunt gators in GA. So, to hunt this year, your only choice is Fla. It cost the most, but you can buy tags over the counter.
> 
> If you are just starting out, SC is easier to draw than GA. But it cost to apply and then cost a little more than GA once you are drawn.
> 
> If you do already have a few points to hunt GA, there are several of us that have the equipment and knowledge to not only get you a gator, but get you there and home safely. Simply decide which part of the state you want to hunt, then once you have a tag "in hand" contact the guy who knows that area the best and see if he has any openings.



  I will be glad to answer any questions you have if you 
 like.  Call me anytime  912-294-5646.  frydaddy40


----------



## Michael (Mar 17, 2015)

mattech said:


> What zone you looking at? Zone 6-7-8 frydaddy. Zone 1-2-3 arrow2 zone 5-6 frog or micheal



Actually, the zones I know the best are 9 and 8


----------



## Limbhanger2881 (Mar 17, 2015)

Good Luck on the boots. You are better off buying some. 800 for 8ft gator, 400 for 10 ft gator, 470 for 12ft gator to get it tanned and dyed and to get boots made are 1500-20k. I researched this past year. The average I found on getting boots made are 5k plus the tanning. You are better off going to horse town.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Michael said:


> Actually, the zones I know the best are 9 and 8



10-4, I thought I saw a lot about you being in zone 5.


----------



## Michael (Mar 17, 2015)

mattech said:


> 10-4, I thought I saw a lot about you being in zone 5.



I guided there 1 time. Took all night to find just 4 gators 

There's a reason zone 5 is easier to draw


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Michael said:


> I guided there 1 time. Took all night to find just 4 gators
> 
> There's a reason zone 5 is easier to draw




Your not the first to say that.


----------



## DSGB (Mar 18, 2015)

Limbhanger2881 said:


> Good Luck on the boots. You are better off buying some. 800 for 8ft gator, 400 for 10 ft gator, 470 for 12ft gator to get it tanned and dyed and to get boots made are 1500-20k. I researched this past year. The average I found on getting boots made are 5k plus the tanning. You are better off going to horse town.



No kidding! I found the same when I started looking.


----------



## shotgun (Mar 18, 2015)

If you get drawn this year and get a tag what is the guide cost for a hunt?


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Mar 18, 2015)

shotgun said:


> If you get drawn this year and get a tag what is the guide cost for a hunt?



It all depends. Who you hunt with, how big you are hunting for, tipping.


----------



## tkyklr1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Frydaddy is top notch if your looking for a guide in zone 7.


----------



## bowbuck (Apr 7, 2015)

tkyklr1 said:


> Frydaddy is top notch if your looking for a guide in zone 7.



Very true.  Had a wonderful time with Gary in zone 7 and he even managed to get one close enough in zone 4 for my old man to hit it.  (read within two feet)


----------



## BRYNTESON (Aug 1, 2015)

Any guides in zone 5?


----------



## frog1 (Aug 3, 2015)

BRYNTESON 
  I sent you an e-mail


----------



## jman9977 (Aug 11, 2015)

Frog can you send me and e-mail also with info on guiding in zone 5.
Thanks


----------

